# Positive proof of a global warming



## genkideskan (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2006)

Good find !
  

But you should upload this in the *Quokes/Jotes... Continued! 2!* thread.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2006)

Well there are some advantages to global warming


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 20, 2006)

Soon women wont wear them. Just look at Britney Spears!


----------



## Erich (Dec 20, 2006)

ah is the little tiny one for a 1 yr old ?


----------



## Chief (Dec 21, 2006)

It's possitive assuming your talking about a women. 

But what if they belong to a family of cross dressers.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2006)

the 2006 one looks like a condom


----------

